# Website



## tobpainting (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking for someone to create a website for my business


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

tobpainting said:


> Looking for someone to create a website for my business


I have a great website designer and very reasonably priced, I can send you her info trough PM if you would like me to.


----------



## CardinalProPainters (Dec 21, 2014)

I can build it for you. See mine: www.cardinalpropainters.com
But really if you show me any other site I can recreate it. Message me at 219-62-PAINT (219-627-2468) or email [email protected]


----------



## Treepack (Nov 8, 2017)

I looked around at fiverr a bit. In the end I built it myself with weebly but then again, I have experience with html and css .
But prepare to pay around a 1000dollar/euro to have your basics up and running. Can't really tell what you need exactly since there's no description. 

Make some good content that you want on there first, and then go to the website builder of your choice!
Text, pictures, information, contact data... and so on!


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

I build my own using wordpress by following youtube video to save thousand bucks. 

https://www.mipaintingwallpaper.com

i go with wordpress because it has plugins to help with SEO setup


----------



## cscny (Aug 16, 2017)

I can help you with this if you would like. PM Me and I can send you a link to a site that I created last week and we can discuss.


----------



## mles (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, I agree, building your own is not a bad idea. You can use WordPress or Wix.


----------

